# SkyFi .vs. Mini-Tuner quality



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

I currently have a Delphi SkyFi (the old Orange display model)/Home dock plugged into my receiver via the RCA jacks. I just switched to an Onkyo XM-ready receiver that has a direct input for a Mini-Tuner/Home Dock combo. Is it worth switching to the Mini-Tuner or is the quality not much different than with the SkyFi?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You millage may vary, but I did notice an increase in audio quality when I switched from my SkyFi 2, to using the XM Tuner in my Sony Home Theater Receiver in conjunction with the mini tuner. And you should defiantly notice improvement, comparing the original SkyFi to a SkyFi 2, most people, including myself have found the SkyFi 2 produces better audio quality, this is said to be because of better internal audio processing hardware. I say go for it. I love having XM integrated into my A/V receiver. The only downfall for me is I really miss the pause and rewind capabilities of the SkyFi 2.


----------

